# Parrotheads



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

We noticed at least one *Parrothead* as we read through the posts... just wondering how many more, and maybe an anecdote about how you became a Parrothead... or your favorite (14+) story. We've been one for so long... all our kids nursery rhymes were Jimmy songs! And our grand kids know a lot of the tunes.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh, the DW and I are parrotheads as well. We were actually in Margaritaville this time last year and have worn out more than one Jimmy Buffet CD. Ah, thanks for helping me remember those fond warm memories of a year ago.

Jim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh, there are a few of us around here...









But please don't ask me to pick a favorite song. Myhead might explode!








A few of those Jimmy Buffett lullabies that bring back fond memories of my kids younger years would be: Little Miss Magic, Delaney Talks to Statues and Six String Music.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Isn't NDJollyMon aka Pete our designated Parrothead?


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm a huge Buffet fan! Great, timeless music that always puts me in a better mood!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HEY! If *this* discussion can be re-opened then it's only fair that we can mention "Miatas" again, too!!

It's _all_ about Attitudes and Lattitudes!!!!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh yea, big fan here too!







Anybody hear of Pat Daily?

Mark


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

We have been Parrot heads for at least 12 years...our kids are now parrotkeets. We have sang many a Buffett songs around a roaring campfire.









My latest favorite song (of too many to list) is "Far Side of the World" and "Tonight I Just Need my Guitar".

By the way, has anybody been to St. Somewhere ?







I heard it's real happining place! I think I'll go there someday.... Ahh heck, I think I'll just go there right now!!! It's 5 O'clock somewhere, isnt it?







First I need to hit the Bank-of-Bad-Habits and make a withdrawl.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Count me in! You can't be a sailor and not love Jimmy Buffett...


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Definitely count me in on this one! The name on the back of the TT is "FREYGARITAVILLE 2" (Freygaritaville 1 is in our back yard next to the pool) will post a pick in my gallery!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yes...I am the Jolly Mon!

Better yet...any OUTBACKER PARROTHEADS heading to the ALPINE VALLEY concert this year? I scored a 6 pack of lawn tickets, and will be heading down in July. One of the best, and biggest tailgate parties known to parrotkind....need I say more.

Perhaps....I qualify?
My name is Pete... and I am "The People Our Parents Warned Us About!"
My license plate says PR8HEAD.
Buffettesque items decorate my home and camper.
I have pilgrimaged to the original House of Buffett....Margaritaville, Key West Florida. (and to Capt. Tony's)
I currently hold tickets to a future Jimmy Buffett concert over 600 miles from home.
"Fruitcakes" was released on my 30th birthday...when I became a lover of all things Buffett. (almost 15 years ago)
I'm a card-carrying member of "St. MinneSomePlace" Parrothead Club.
I've wondered the Caribbean islands...many times. I've sailed those waters...down island.
I've driven down A1A.
I heard Jimmy sing "A Pirate Looks at 40" (in concert) when I turned 40 myself...and it brought tears to my eyes.
I often sit in a Buffett Bar, sipping on "Landshark Lager".
I got a Parrot tattoo on an island.
I look good in a grass skirt! (and dreadlocks)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Yes...I am the Jolly Mon!
> 
> Better yet...any OUTBACKER PARROTHEADS heading to the ALPINE VALLEY concert this year? I scored a 6 pack of lawn tickets, and will be heading down in July. One of the best, and biggest tailgate parties known to parrotkind....need I say more.
> 
> ...


Pete

Yes you do look good









Thor


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Me too...even my 5 year old knows Jimmy when he hears it. Looks like we missed a great party too...


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Holy Crap, I remember liking him when he was a nobody, now to many uncool people like him. A man with a dream who could not sing but could write a melody of tropical paradise fantasy. He continues to make 'his people' feel something more beyond the affects of too many margarittas. Key West, Florida ~ don't be a prep or prude to visit.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Our family has a three year camping tradition now- every morning, the first music played is Jimmy's greatest. During breakfast, if you walk by the 31 RQS, you'll hear any number of his songs being played.
My three older children have a skit that goes with Volcano. I get melancoly to "a pirate looks at 40". Most of his songs will bring me back to sailing the windward islands around St Kitts, or storming up the eastern side of Barbados in a catermaran....Ah, memories.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

A cheeseburger and Outback in paradise!!


----------



## albion (Jul 17, 2007)

Where do you think "Albion" came from? I've lost count of the number of times i've been to see him live. Front row in Portland, i have a wrist band he threw off stage. I like lawn seating outdoors much better.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

FINS to the left.....FINS to the right!!

I was hooked on Buffett back in college and have never looked back.

Great timing on this....just last night, as I went in to check on my son, his iPod was in the dock, playing Jimmy Buffett. He got an extra hug and kiss for that one! He is my little parakeet for sure!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> FINS to the left.....FINS to the right!!
> 
> I was hooked on Buffett back in college and have never looked back.
> 
> Great timing on this....just last night, as I went in to check on my son, his iPod was in the dock, playing Jimmy Buffett. He got an extra hug and kiss for that one! He is my little parakeet for sure!


Alright then. Bring your OUTBACK to Alpine. I've got a couple extra tickets....


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Big Fans, went to see him in Toronto in the fall for about the 20th time, still a great show!
And the best part is you don't have to by your own grass the air was so thick, all you had to do was breath! Just like the 70's, I think memory a little blurry about certain parts









Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> FINS to the left.....FINS to the right!!
> 
> I was hooked on Buffett back in college and have never looked back.
> 
> Great timing on this....just last night, as I went in to check on my son, his iPod was in the dock, playing Jimmy Buffett. He got an extra hug and kiss for that one! He is my little parakeet for sure!


Alright then. Bring your OUTBACK to Alpine. I've got a couple extra tickets....








[/quote]

As you know, I have 10 weeks off this summer...just so happens July 19th (the Alpine Valley Show) I'll be way out in Eastern Oregon camping with 3 other families. Would LOVE to attend, but I'll just have my Cheeseburger in Paradise around the campfire.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> Yes...I am the Jolly Mon!
> 
> Better yet...any OUTBACKER PARROTHEADS heading to the ALPINE VALLEY concert this year? I scored a 6 pack of lawn tickets, and will be heading down in July. One of the best, and biggest tailgate parties known to parrotkind....need I say more.
> 
> ...


Pete

Yes you do look good









Thor
[/quote]
I can only hope Thor looks that good in a French Maid outfit!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I can only hope Thor looks that good in a French Maid outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea...when is the payment due?


----------

